# Litespeed Pisgah



## european.dr (Nov 12, 2009)

Is the LITESPEED PISGAH 100% made in USA??


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes. 110%


----------



## european.dr (Nov 12, 2009)

But I found there is a Ti factory in China,they produce the same 100% design of the Pisgah.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

The Chinese can rip a perfect design in a couple days on just about any new product so that means nothing. Plus it is just a basic design anyways...

Trust me, all of Litespeed's Ti frames are manufactured in the the USA.


----------



## european.dr (Nov 12, 2009)

But I was there in the factory,they told me and even show me the invoice to Litespeed.
I saw Ti frame,Ti stem,Ti seat post & Ti handlebar....all label Litespeed.


----------



## european.dr (Nov 12, 2009)

check these photos.....


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm interested in the back story, as in, why were you in this factory taking photos and such.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

Litespeed doesn't even make seatposts anymore and haven't for some years.

Do you have better pics of that paper tag hanging on the seat tube that I could see? It has initials of who did what to it. 

I find it really hard to believe you took these pics in a Chinese factory...


----------



## european.dr (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi guys,
I took all these pictures from this factory http://www.sino-zhome.com/
Even I sent email to Litespeed,they told that this titanium factory might be using the name of Litespeed.
( I suspect this titanium factory in China produce "fake" Litespeed products )


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

More than likely that is correct. 

The only Litespeed product to be made elsewhere is the carbon bikes but that is the same to say for most other manufacturers as well. I trust them w/ carbon but I'm not sure if I would w/ Ti... Then again, who knows.


----------

